# This danged generation . . .



## Kevin (Feb 17, 2015)

I can't understand why this generation is so afraid of using a damned telephone. Almost without fail, anytime I need a tech to help me do something that will be rather involved, they will say yes I can help you but I can only do it via email or skype. Trying to explain that a 15 minute phone call is a thousand times faster than of endless emails over a period of days is just maddening.

If anyone wants to HEAR me rant about it instead of just write about it just ring me up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 17, 2015)

Why don't you send us an Email and we'll get back to you.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 17, 2015)

text me about it...


----------



## Kevin (Feb 17, 2015)

How bout we just use smoke signals then.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 17, 2015)

There have been a few customer service departments I've wanted to light on fire......

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## justallan (Feb 17, 2015)

Kind of off topic, but I learned a new one about companies with overseas operators. I'd seen somewhere that you can request an operator in the US and just happened to remember this and try it on a Fed Ex phone call. After a decent amount of time not understanding one another about where I lived, I politely asked to be switched over to a US operator and POOF, within minutes the US operator looked me up on her computer, asked if I lived near MR. and Mrs. Blankety-Blank and everything turned out fine.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 17, 2015)

I've never had a foreign operator with Fedex a single time. Weird.


----------



## justallan (Feb 17, 2015)

Okay, they may have been from Texas. LOL

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Kevin (Feb 17, 2015)

justallan said:


> Okay, they may have been from Texas. LOL


----------



## justallan (Feb 17, 2015)

How did I know to expect a comment.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 17, 2015)

It's the culture I guess, My son will never answer the phone, and his voice mailbox is always full, but he will answer a text right away...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 17, 2015)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Molokai (Feb 19, 2015)

When you install skype i would love to talk to you.
I agree on the whole thing, its much easier to talk then write ten emails.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 19, 2015)

Molokai said:


> When you install skype i would love to talk to you.



I never could figure skype out. I tried it, but I never found out how to talk for free - I wanted to talk to one of my tech helpers in Holland but we both found out it was cheaper for me just to call her - I have great long distance rates to most countries. I'll check the rates for Croatia . . . unless you know how to use skype for free calls because I never could figure it out. 

I got an email from a IT guy in Colorado 20 minutes ago saying he prefers using the phone also and would be wiling to help me out. So hopefully I can set something up with him for this weekend sometime.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Feb 19, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I never could figure skype out. I tried it, but I never found out how to talk for free - I wanted to talk to one of my tech helpers in Holland but we both found out it was cheaper for me just to call her - I have great long distance rates to most countries. I'll check the rates for Croatia . . . unless you know how to use skype for free calls because I never could figure it out.
> 
> I got an email from a IT guy in Colorado 20 minutes ago saying he prefers using the phone also and would be wiling to help me out. So hopefully I can set something up with him for this weekend sometime.



I have not used skype much, but it is my understanding that the "free" part of it only counts when you are communicating directly from skype account to another skype account. It is not free if you are actually trying to call real phone numbers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

